# Block ALL internet access except one site.



## FelipeV (Aug 21, 2009)

I´m having some problems doing this using hosts files and nework configuration.

What I need.

Stop All internet
Allow only one site accessible.
If possible
Windows Updates and AV updates (Microsoft AV)

I found this method.

Configur IP manualy outside the range of the router, router goes fro 192.160.200.1 to 192.168.200.50, and setting manuali at .55 for example. letting DNS in blank, it stoped all internet.

And edit hosts to enable the website I need.

I think its easier to stop everething than block the bad ones.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 21, 2009)

FelipeV said:


> I´m having some problems doing this using hosts files and nework configuration.
> 
> What I need.
> 
> ...



You could try Outpost it will take some setting up though but it's possible.

Like for example you can allow your browser connect to port 80-83 but block all\or some 443 connections.

All so has a right click option to block all too.  Al though it's not free but it does more than most firewalls ever do.

It will after time save you the need to use S&D and Adware if setup right as you can block all kinds of content with it.


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 21, 2009)

may i ask why would you want to do that?


----------



## FelipeV (Aug 21, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> may i ask why would you want to do that?



To use in a truck repair shop, the computer only needs to access one site, to check if the client is OK.
Other than that it has no use for internet.
But since the computer was instaled they are having problems with porn, virus, trojans, spywares, etc.

I´ve managede by configuring the computer´s ip off the router range and editing Hosts, enabling only that site, but, all internet connection was lost, AV, Updates.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 21, 2009)

FelipeV said:


> To use in a truck repair shop, the computer only needs to access one site, to check if the client is OK.
> Other than that it has no use for internet.
> But since the computer was instaled they are having problems with porn, virus, trojans, spywares, etc.
> 
> I´ve managede by configuring the computer´s ip off the router range and editing Hosts, enabling only that site, but, all internet connection was lost, AV, Updates.



In that case use aVast and make sure the standard Shield enabled as that will scan files before downloading them.

You can have outpost to save all the sites the computer goes to so you can block them as needed after.


----------

